# Monterrey Late April



## lathi (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello All,
Would be moving to Monterrey sometime in April late
Need your help for smooth transition 

How to find long term rentals for 1BHK apartment/home near San Nicolás de los Garza,thats where my company is located at
speak/read no spanish Does that rally cause any issues 
How to find good deals

How are average rentals out there 
how about furniture etc

Thanks in advance

Lathish


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lathi,
Welcome. Perhaps someone living in Monterrey will respond.
Meanwhile; isn't your company offering any assistance in your relocation? They should be able to give you some suggestions on neighborhoods and rental estimates.
If you can find a Spanish teacher for some intensive instruction before you move, it sure would help.


----------



## lathi (Oct 15, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Lathi,
> Welcome. Perhaps someone living in Monterrey will respond.
> Meanwhile; isn't your company offering any assistance in your relocation? They should be able to give you some suggestions on neighborhoods and rental estimates.
> If you can find a Spanish teacher for some intensive instruction before you move, it sure would help.


 Thanks for the reply Hope someone from Monterrey respond


----------

